# Red raccoon suit



## Bladespark (Dec 29, 2008)

Just finished and shipped off this guy today







More photos here: http://www.sparkcostumes.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=118


----------



## FoothePanda (Dec 30, 2008)

Very good job! Reminds me of Greifer for some reason.


----------



## Defiant (Dec 30, 2008)

Greifer is cool, and he likes good beer.
  SPark ,looks good. But not one of your better ones. Being 100% honest here. ANd I really like a lot of your work. You are on my list of "maybe" for the head of the new me.


----------



## Bladespark (Dec 31, 2008)

Heh. I guess there's no accounting for taste.  I thought as far as construction goes that he's one of the best I've done.  Not, certainly, the most realistic, but that's because he's not supposed to be.  

Edited to add: I finally went and looked up what a "Griefer" is, and dang!  He does look a lot the same.  Weird.


----------



## Whiskeyfoxtrot (Dec 31, 2008)

Honest opinions about fursuits are hard to come by. Kudos to you, Defiant.  Spark, you should add Defiant to you list of fursuit proof-readers.


----------



## Bladespark (Jan 1, 2009)

"Not one of your better ones"  isn't really useful critique to me though.  It doesn't help me improve in any way, because I have no idea why, or what I could do better.  Is it something that's really a problem, or is it something that's just a matter of personal taste?  Being negative about a suit may be an honest opinion, but it doesn't make somebody a "proof reader" because proof readers point out specific problems and provide corrections, they don't just say "your writing isn't great."

I don't mean to put down Defiant, here.  He's certainly entitled to his opinion.    But it's not proof reading if it doesn't have suggestions for improvement.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 3, 2009)

SOrry. I could have elaborated and I should have instead of just coming off like an ass.
   I think I got used to how extravagant and detailed some of SPark's suits were. This one seemed to have angular lines and just didn't quite shine like the rest I have seen her make.
   SOrry spark. I could have been more helpful here. Kepe up the good work.


----------



## Bladespark (Jan 4, 2009)

Nah, it's okay.    If I wanted in-depth critique, I'd have asked for it.  I'm happy how this came out, in that it looks like the customer's design, and I haven't heard any complaints from him so far, so it's all good.


----------



## Chanticleer (Jan 4, 2009)

Ooh! We're doing critiques...

Overall an impressive suit, but I might ask about the eyes. In my incredibly limited experience I've found that they are one of the main things that give the fursuit it's personality and while the red eye is fine, the grey iris sort of blends with the white, making it stand out less. I wouldn't be the one to ask really, but perhaps it could improved by putting an outline around one or both irises?


----------



## Bladespark (Jan 4, 2009)

*sigh*

The suit was NOT designed by me.  I cannot change things like that, because they are how the customer wanted it.  He was quite clear about wanting the one eye to be very light colored.

And I'm NOT looking for critiques, for that very reason!  The suit is shipped off to its new owner, I don't have it anymore, I can't change anything even if I wanted to!


----------



## Defiant (Jan 4, 2009)

SO long as it looks like what your customer wanted , thats what matters more than anything. If they got what they wanted , then you did a great job.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2009)

I for one think it looks great.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 5, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I for one think it looks great.



me too, its great!


----------



## nachoboy (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah, i think it looks awesome, too. i've always been a fan of your fursuits.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 5, 2009)

Seeing as how it is how the customer wanted , it explains a bit. SParks work usually looks different. But as I said , if it's how they wanted , then it's perfect.


----------

